

Why Millennials Have a Tough Time Landing Jobs - ytNumbers
http://www.cnbc.com/id/101531415?__source=yahoo%7Cfinance%7Cheadline%7Cheadline%7Cstory&par=yahoo&doc=101531415%7CHere%27s%20the%20real%20reason%20mi

======
adotjdotr
Focus here is on a very small number of graduates. No one I know and I know
100s of millenials commit these bone headed mistakes.

------
StefanKarpinski
What a condescending bunch of horseshit. These kinds of stories are always
awful but this one is particularly galling. Why millennials have a tough time
landings jobs? Maybe because they came onto the job market in the midst of the
greatest economic slump since the great depression? Maybe because systemic,
unrelenting unemployment has recently become a basic feature of the economy?
Through no fault of their own, "millenials" (I _hate_ these terms) have come
onto the job market at the worst time that anyone younger than 100 can
remember.

Note that I am not a millennial and I've been lucky enough to skate past this
business relatively unscathed. But I find it pretty disgusting to spectate
upon the misfortunes of others and then write Shadenfreude puff pieces like
this, attributing these misfortunes to the moral failures of the victims.

~~~
ogdenyogly
Bravo sir!

This reads more like libertarian dogma: blaming individuals for macroeconomic
trends.

------
JPKab
Ever notice how every decade or so there are tons of news stories featuring
40-50 year old reporters and experts talking about the horrific flaws in the
younger generation?

It always seems to be the generation, rather than the fact that twenty
somethings have always acted like twenty somethings.

A better reason why millennials have a tough time:

Baby boomers who lost a big chunk of retirement savings in 401 k(s) (or more
likely property investments) and have yet to rebuild their retirement nest egg
are hanging onto their jobs longer, leaving less vacant seats for new hires.

------
TheFiachna
I find it difficult to believe that there is a problem with an ENTIRE
generation rather than a problem with hiring practices at the kind of
companies that complain about these things.

------
stephenaturner
Every generation says the generation immediately after theirs is the worst
generation ever!

